# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Journalist seeking 3D gun parts/dealer

## a127177

I'm working on a story for a major news magazine about 3D printed gun parts and sales. 

If anyone knows of someone (or someone of someone) who is printing gun parts with a 3D printer and selling those parts please contact me at 66441077@opayq.com

I, as well as my editor, can make sure you are anonymous and protected. 

Thanks so much
Chris

----------


## This

I hope nobody contacts you, you just want a sensationalistic article done about 3d printing guns, and that everybody with a 3D printer is a potential gun maker !
every time somebody does an article about 3D printing guns, it sets, the wonderful evolution of what 3D printing will do to our future, in a bad daylight.
please do an article about the most surprising/wonderful things that can be done with 3D printing that not many know about !

Really I hope you don't succeed !

----------


## Wes@MachWax

> I hope nobody contacts you, you just want a sensationalistic article done about 3d printing guns, and that everybody with a 3D printer is a potential gun maker !
> every time somebody does an article about 3D printing guns, it sets, the wonderful evolution of what 3D printing will do to our future, in a bad daylight.
> please do an article about the most surprising/wonderful things that can be done with 3D printing that not many know about !
> 
> Really I hope you don't succeed !


^This, This.

----------


## AnneCel

I'm not sure that 3D gun printing is a good thing. If it is possible to do that then nothing stops random people from making guns. Those guns can be bad and you can get hurt using them. I like guns because my husband has a lot of them. I really feel safe because I have a man who is good with guns in the house. He only uses guns when he hunts. He goes hunting regularly and I like that he has a hobby. I saw him looking for a new hunting scope from ATN website. I was thinking of buying him one for his birthday and I know he will love the surprise.

----------

